# Die Gesichter hinter Corsair in Deutschland



## Corsair_Maverick (7. November 2014)

Juhu liebe Forenjünger und Fanboys,

gleich mal mit der Tür ins Haus fallen. Nein, der Grund warum wir diesen Thread eröffnen ist, um uns einmal der Gemeinde vorzustellen und das hinter den Corsair Accounts auch Menschen wirken. Ich für mein Teil finde es wichtig, mit unsere Usern auf Augenhöhe zu diskutieren und nicht hinter der magischen Wand zu agieren. Deswegen fange ich mal einfach.

Die meisten werden mich noch aus Mainboard-Zeiten kennen. Schon seit 1999 ist der Maverick, im wahren Leben heißt er Manfred, in der IT Welt tätig. Seine erste Station in seiner Karriere startete bei SOYO Computer in dem beschaulichen Oldenburg, einem Mainboardhersteller, der in der letzten Phase doch wirklich innovative Mainboards hergestellt hatte. Hier war ich Anfangs im FAE (Field Application Engineer) später im Produkt und Tech Marketing unterwegs und versorgte die zahlreichen Reviewseiten und Magazine mit unseren Samples. Der nächste interessante Punkt der Laufbahn war die Firma Thermaltake in Norderstedt. Auch hier war mein Bereich in PR und Marketing für Thermaltake Produkte und später die Markteinführung für TTesports. Acht Jahre sollten reichen, um eine Betriebsblindheit vorzubeugen und somit wurde Corsair mein berufliches Zuhause. Das Aufgabengebiet ist die PR und Tech Marketing für den Bereich DACH und Italien. 

Mit 42 noch nicht zum alten Eisen gehörend, der schwarzen Musik und Szene angetan und trotzdem immer noch ein Zocker geblieben, das ist der Corsair Maverick. Wenn ihr Fragen habt, die außerhalb jeglichen technischem sind, dann immer ran. PM schreiben oder hier bei den Diskussionsverläufen im Forum. Für alles technische ist der Bluebeard zuständig.

Euer Maverick von Corsair

Besucht uns auf Facebook oder auf unserer Webseite


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2014)

Ein Corsair Mitarbeiter mit einem schönen Nickname. 
Das freut doch. 
Kommt der Name "Maverick" weil es da einen Top Gun Fan gibt?


----------



## Corsair_Maverick (7. November 2014)

Auch das - der gute alte Maverick

Aber eigentlich kommt es mehr von einem amerikanischen Freund, der meinte ich wäre ein kleiner Rebell


----------

